

Building a startup is a lot like cooking meth - JesperF
http://filecamp.com/blog/building-startup-lot-like-cooking-meth/

======
JesperF
Running a SaaS startup with an international reach is a lot like cooking meth.
Perhaps you can draw some parallel lines here too :)

